# Upgrading Question?



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

I currently have a hp dx5150:

Windows XP Pro SP3, 
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (1.79 Ghz) Socket 939
1.25 GB ram 
nVidia 7600 GS (256 mb 400/400)
250v psu.
MSI 09AC mobo

I am looking to upgrade but I am not sure what to get, if I upgrade my gpu I believe that I will need a new psu just to run it and socket 939 cpu's are outdated and fairly hard to find. 

So is there anything which would give a significant boost if upgraded?


I am in Australia and have an upgrading budget of ~$200~


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I'd say Get a higher budget if your going to upgrade, Sell un-needed things. figure out possible solutions of what you want (what where here for :grin and gain the money and Upgrade.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmm.... I don't think my budget is gonna go anywhere until I can get a job!

Are there any upgrades which would help my pc that are in my budget? It seems some socket 939 cpus are in the $100-$200 range.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

OK! Don't worry about upgrading! Could someone point me in the right direction. 

I am looking for a computer build which will not cost much at the moment but will have plenty of oppurtunity for upgrading. eg. AM2+/Intel mobo, 4gb+ DDR2 slot, and a cheap case + psu which will last for a year or so until i get a job. I will take the nvidia 7600GS from my old pc and I have a spare HD and DVD Drive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look over this, the PSU will take you up to a 9800GT or HD4850 for a larger video card(9800GTX+,HD4870) you will need to bump it up.

Link.................................................................................	Discp.	Cost	Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037 E8400	$164.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359 UD3R	$114.00	$15.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212 4Gig	$44.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 650tx	$99.00	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119106 Case	$49.99	
$472.97	$35.00

$437.97


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Wrench, he's in AUS Newegg doesn't ship internationally. Use shopbot.com.au


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

He can still look at the specs even in Australia.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

ok then.


----------



## cowboy_777 (Jan 31, 2011)

hey yoshi i have the same machine except for the chip i have a athlon 64 3800+. I am back into college now i been looking to upgrade my computer also, done some research anyhow you could do the following: get a dou core athlon 64 x2 its a 939 socket chipset here for example on 
--> "ebay" <-- this is a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ 2.4 GHz socket 939 chipset way faster then the one you have and its under 20 bucks. If you can find one ..yes i would replace that power supply of yours you are already pushing it hard with that graphic card. If you are thinking of building in the future get a cheap 500 watt psu or better 750 watt one..just take your old psu out and goto a computer store they will help you out easy. And if you have ram like i do which i am sure you do, four 256mb sticks making up to one gig of ram...sucks..and this mother board can handle up to four gig of memory and the sticks have to be paired. Best bet just get couple of sticks cheap (one gzh sticks..two of them) and leave the other two 256 sticks in there. so you can probably upgrade your computer for under 100 bucks easy this way. and will get you by till you get a job.
good luck


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

2 year old thread.

Closed


----------

